# Flags?



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

First time I've seen this...

What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.

Seems dumb though... I picked them up quickly and efficiently, drove them safely to their drop off in a timely manner and I said all the normal greetings and saluations, and goodbyes.

I don't talk to pax unless they talk to me. This is a stupid flag.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't think we can ever win this one, if we talk to people that doesn't want to talk we get flag for the very same reason. I quit caring about this details, maybe they oughta put a "Psychic On" button so we can opt out on guessing the mood of the pax.
By the way it had to be more than one pax, some they will rate you, others leaves a comment and a rating and some just a comment with no rating, that's why it shows that way.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


Out of 66 rides in sample I was hit with a 8 flags, and a RUDE DRIVER. I thought it was a pre-season Raider game. Only 6 lower demographic trash customers. 60 people loved me and it did show in tips over $170 last week.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

I break the ice with every passenger. I imagine if I didn't, most rides would be in silence and quite boring, and my tips would certainly suffer. I'd say about 90% of the time, the ice breaking turns into a conversation. It makes the rides a lot more interesting.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


I don't think those are for the 2 rides you gave. I think that is your last 100 rides summary. Because I have way more flags and there is no way I got those flags in the last week.

I talked to lyft about the friendliness flag I got and it's bullshit and it wasn't the week that was being refered to.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Just wait until you see the consequences of bogus safety flags. That stuff will cost lost earnings.

As for friendliness, I speak loudly when they get in and in normal voice after. My club lights make them smile. Lights get turned off after I verify everyone's seat belt is on.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> Just wait until you see the consequences of bogus safety flags. That stuff will cost lost earnings.
> 
> As for friendliness, I speak loudly when they get in and in normal voice after. My club lights make them smile. Lights get turned off after I verify everyone's seat belt is on.


Club lights? Like disco? I'd love to be able to rig my car (Camry hybrid) to have all dome lights on while shift is in park. Can you describe your setup?


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

Myndex said:


> Club lights? Like disco? I'd love to be able to rig my car (Camry hybrid) to have all dome lights on while shift is in park. Can you describe your setup?


Short version: I have this system in my car




As for dome lights, many vehicles have a dimmer control for the dashboard. When turned all the way down, it keeps dome lights off which is useful for not waking sleeping babies. That same control lets me activate all lights. Opening the door activates all of my dome lights and they stay on for about 30 seconds. My model is older and combines both into one switch, but the function is the same. Check your owner's manual to see if you have this feature.





I verify that all my passengers are wearing seat belts by manually setting that control to turn on all lights and do not turn them off until every belt is fastened. No exceptions. I also turn off club lights unless they request to keep them on.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


Where in the hell do you see that page? I sure don't have that on my Lyft app. There's no way to find out who writes what where when or why because it doesn't give me that option. I only go by the obvious ones who never tip because most everybody tips me for my nice car and the gossip about Uber. It's those extremely quiet usually young Millennial girls who sit there looking a little pissy with their phone in hand ready to punish you as soon as they get out.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


I don't talk either unless they want to continue the conversation after I say hello how is your day today. Sure enough I got two flags last week for unfriendly. I'm thinking next week I'll try a different approach and just bug the hell out of every pax with questions.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Mikek999 said:


> I don't talk either unless they want to continue the conversation after I say hello how is your day today. Sure enough I got two flags last week for unfriendly. I'm thinking next week I'll try a different approach and just bug the hell out of every pax with questions.


Then you'll get even more flags from the phone faces! You cannot win. The snowflake pax have far too much power over drivers.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Wiseleo said:


> As for dome lights, many vehicles have a dimmer control for the dashboard. When turned all the way down, it keeps dome lights off which is useful for not waking sleeping babies. That same control lets me activate all lights. Opening the door activates all of my dome lights and they stay on for about 30 seconds. My model is older and combines both into one switch, but the function is the same. Check your owner's manual to see if you have this feature.
> 
> I verify that all my passengers are wearing seat belts by manually setting that control to turn on all lights and do not turn them off until every belt is fastened. No exceptions. I also turn off club lights unless they request to keep them on.


Regarding dome lights: my 2011 Camry hybrid does not seem to have a control that activates all dome lights, though it does have a dash dimmer.

The rear dome lights have an independent switch and the left goes on when the left read door is open, and right for right door. The front dome goes on for front doors open only. There is no general "all on" dome switch.

REGARDING seat belts... I have yet to get a clear answer from anyone regarding actual California seatbelt law for Lyft/Uber. Taxis and other vehicles for hire only require the driver to be belted, and I'd think that extends to Lyft/uber.., ?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I dont really care what CA law states re seatbelts, its just common sense. Plus its a way i can be a prick without being a prick, I ask them everytime when they dont put the belt on. I could care less if they dont like me telling them to do something that should be automatic/second nature. 

I mean if they are not required by law to fasten belts, then they can try to squeeze 5 in a common sedan/hatchback. #Belts= #occupants. 

Also where the hell are those KUDOS/NO KUDOS, i have never seen that in the weekly rating summary, lol. Navigation shouldnt even be an option to ding on, when you do use it your F'd when you dont use it your F'd. Pax dont appreciate efficient driving or actual quicker routes. They just want something to complain about. Some really behave like you are their slave for that ride. lol 

oh the joys of confronting a silent staring pax, they have no idea what uncomfortable is until i lock eyes and ask them "are you ok back there?" how dare they stare like a gawking animal that hasn't had a meal in a few days. 

Who are the parents of these youngins? Oh thats right they were too busy at work, so the kids didnt get an actual up bringing. Thats right Google raised them alone. We all known that being sheltered has serious social repercussions. Now everyone has to pay for it by dealing with them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


I don't even get these anymore. All Lyft emails are sent to my Junk folder.

Meh, what the worse that can happen? I lose access to the app without warning and my income actually increases year-over-year?

Sweeeeeet


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Don't even worry about it. People ding you for friendliness if you didn't make them feel a certain kind of way. I get paid to drop you from A to B. Making you feel good about yourself wasn't part of the deal. 

I'm friendly to all pax when they get in the car but don't expect drivers to suddenly become Les Brown The Motivator.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

I feel sorry for some of these riders, i mean really? What are they going to do when they have to start riding in a driverless car?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

DidIDoThat said:


> I feel sorry for some of these riders, i mean really? What are they going to do when they have to start riding in a driverless car?


Flag the car for unfriendliness, boring, unclean, other passengers, safety issues, etc...
BUT
They MUST accept the dashcam, video footage, etc.

Wonder how they are going to deal with the cleaning fee?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I am also really confused about the friendliness flags. Hi, have a good day/night. You talk to me I will talk back. 

I had a pax sit up front and right there, I figure they might want to be talkers, She just sat there quiet and said nothing, i thought maybe she gets car sick. After a while there was something amusing in the street, I mentioned it, then dead silence. What am I supposed to do entertain the pax. I don't like too much talking because then maybe I'll miss a turn or be distracted. But if you are going to sit up front have something to say or be on your phone.

You sit in the back, you don't talk to me, I assume you don't want to talk to me. The problem is the rideshare company has a split personality. It started out as your friend with a ride. The fistpumps with lyft. The place to go to meet people. It was advertised as a place to meet new people and make a little side cash. Now there are a % of pax that want that and another % that want you to be their professional driver.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

I must have gotten one of your passengers since I now have a friendliness flag too.
I've asked who and when and I'll provide the dashcam, but not heard back.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

How about not driving lyft anymore and have lyft put all drivers flags in their A$$!


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

I get both "kudos" and "flags" for friendliness in the same weekly reports, so go figure that one out.

They are greeted cordially when they get in the car, if they initiate conversation, I'll talk. If not, I tend to avoid it. Not sure what some of these Lyft PAX expect out of you for "friendliness."


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

RussellP said:


> First time I've seen this...
> 
> What confuses me, is if there was only 2 ratings... did one rider give me kudos for being friendly AND flag me for being not friendly? or can a single pax leave 2 flags for 1 rating? idk.
> 
> ...


You may have gotten more than two ratings total. You got two five star ratings. If this is your weekly feedback summary, it should also show how many ratings were four star or below.


----------

